# What do you all think of this new Dress a friend bought me yesterday. Photo attached.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!!! The other day my mum and i were up town looking at the dresses and tops. A friend of ours told us to go and buy a dress mum got a skirt and top. Our friend wasn't with us when i bought the dress and top. The owner picked the dress out for me to try on.. I went to this designer dress store just for a look they were having a sale. Anyway i tried on this dress and i have never owned one like this one...The dress has net alll over it... and the top to... What i wanted to know was the dress doesn't make me look fat does it i guess i am not use to seeing myself in a dinner dress like this one. I had to buy a dinner dress for a function i am playing at in April a cruise night at a nursing home a night time function and they told me i had to have a dinner dress.. The designer is Joseph Ribkoff.. I also saw this new top to and loved it so i bought the top and my friend shouted me the dress.... I am happy with the dress and the top but i wanted to know does it make me fat.... Think ill go on a diet....What do you all think? 

Dinner Dress....


My new top


Thank you for stopping by...​


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, you look lovely! :hug:

What a gorgeous dress and it is very flattering on you 

I love sparkly things and surely this dress does not disappoint!

Wonderful choice, it suits you very well 

As for that top, I really like the shape of it and how it has the little cutout at the top. Perfect for a night out at a restaurant or with friends!

Your new wardrobe is just beautiful, congrats  (and I love those heels, too! )

Now, Lyn, see what you've done? I have the shopping fever and need to go spend some cash _right now_! 

:driving:

Thanks for sharing your pretty pictures with us


----------



## Niamhf

Both the dress and the top look great Lyn  You will blow them away


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> Both the dress and the top look great Lyn  You will blow them away


Awww thank you Niamfh they said I will sure stand out on the night..I might catch a fellow but he has to be my age... I'll get mum to take a photo on the day and I'll share it later....



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, you look lovely! :hug:
> 
> What a gorgeous dress and it is very flattering on you
> 
> I love sparkly things and surely this dress does not disappoint!
> 
> Wonderful choice, it suits you very well
> 
> As for that top, I really like the shape of it and how it has the little cutout at the top. Perfect for a night out at a restaurant or with friends!
> 
> Your new wardrobe is just beautiful, congrats  (and I love those heels, too! )
> 
> Now, Lyn, see what you've done? I have the shopping fever and need to go spend some cash _right now_!
> 
> :driving:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pretty pictures with us


Thank you Gi Gi. The sleeves is spose to be off the shoulders I just tried it on at home to see what it looked like... I have a thing about my stomock being fat... I can go on a diet.... I also like my coke to.. Oh you need to spoil yourself to Gi Gi. Go shopping buy a dress top etc... Chocolate I love.... Let me know what you buy.... My friend bought me the dress it was expensive to... I wasn't expecting him to buy it for me he said I'm getting the dress for you and you can't say no.. My friend is really nice he has been a friend of the family for years...., he bought mum a skirt and top..... The function is on the 7th of April....


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, both the dress and top and pants look great on you. It honestly does ! I know you want an answer.... and this is the truth now, I think both outfits look very figure flattering on you. I think you should feel great to go out in that beautiful dress Lyn .


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, both the dress and top and pants look great on you. It honestly does ! I know you want an answer.... and this is the truth now, I think both outfits look very figure flattering on you. I think you should feel great to go out in that beautiful dress Lyn .


Thank you Julie... You made me feel really good... The dress feels really nice on.... I love it... I thanked my friend for buying it for me. I told him no birthday gift as you have given me one....


----------



## Therm

Both the dress and top look very elegant and respectful and suit you perfectly. Very good choices. And you don't look fat.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Therm said:


> Both the dress and top look very elegant and respectful and suit you perfectly. Very good choices. And you don't look fat.


Thank you Emma... I hope to get some wear out of both of them but the dress is for special occasion's... It is going to be Winter at the end of April. Then I'll have to put them away till next Summer....


----------



## DamonsMaster

Lyn, the beautiful sparkly dress and that top look stunning on you.You look drop dead gorgeous !!!! What a wonderful ,caring friend you and your mum must have to buy you lovely outfits like that. I'm sure your function in April will be a great success and you should be proud to wear that beautiful dress.


----------



## nuxi

The dress and the top suits you very well,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> The dress and the top suits you very well,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby..



DamonsMaster said:


> Lyn, the beautiful sparkly dress and that top look stunning on you.You look drop dead gorgeous !!!! What a wonderful ,caring friend you and your mum must have to buy you lovely outfits like that. I'm sure your function in April will be a great success and you should be proud to wear that beautiful dress.


Thank you Janna. Everyone here are so nice...


----------



## Kate C

Lyn the dress looks absolutely lovely on you. Very flattering to the figure. Are you going to wear it off the shoulder on the night? You should, with a lovely necklace it will look wonderful. And the shoes are really great. I can't wear anything with heels anymore, with my balance problems I fall over, so I have to wear flats all the time.

The top is also lovely, it really suits you too.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Lyn the dress looks absolutely lovely on you. Very flattering to the figure. Are you going to wear it off the shoulder on the night? You should, with a lovely necklace it will look wonderful. And the shoes are really great. I can't wear anything with heels anymore, with my balance problems I fall over, so I have to wear flats all the time.
> 
> The top is also lovely, it really suits you too.


Thank you Kate. The shoes are my ballroom dancing shoes I dance in them.. I am also going to wear it to the ball in April as well...I am not use to to many sparkly things on the dress... Yes I'll be wearing it off the shoulders.... I just thought my stomock stuck out like a balloon... I am only 5 foot not very tall. The shop owner made me stand in these big high heals they had to hold me so I wouldn't fall over... I am going to get some nice shoes black from target... I have never worn a dress like this before guess I'm not use to it yet...Are you sure it looks ok.....


----------



## Kate C

Positive Lyn. And your stomach does not stick out. The dress is very slimming. I know about the height thing as I am only 5 foot as well.


----------



## shanebudgie

that's a beautiful dress and top .I think they look great on you.thanks for the photos.blessings


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> that's a beautiful dress and top .I think they look great on you.thanks for the photos.blessings


Thank you Shane... I am only to happy to share the photos and also thanks for the kind comment......



Kate C said:


> Positive Lyn. And your stomach does not stick out. The dress is very slimming. I know about the height thing as I am only 5 foot as well.


Thank you Kate... You made my mind up...


----------



## Laceychica

The dress is definitely very beautiful! I myself don't wear dresses very often but that top.. I love love love!!! both look so very nice


----------



## LynandIndigo

Laceychica said:


> The dress is definitely very beautiful! I myself don't wear dresses very often but that top.. I love love love!!! both look so very nice


Thank you... I don't wear a lot of dresses either but I had to have one for this function. I like long trousers...


----------



## Jo Ann

*What*

You have made excellent choices on both the dress and Blouse. Every girl needs a little black dress for those oh so special occasions. Put a shall on and you can wear it into cooler weather or a bolaro jacket with long sleeves in red or gold or a pattern. And the blouse can go with black or other color pants or skirt with a suit jacket. Simple is elegant!! Well done Lyn, Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Wiki

The dress is beautiful, black is a perfect colour for hiding all those things which to us stand out like an extra head, but to the rest of the world are not even visible. I love the other combo too - very flattering! You've made some excellent choices there Lyn. Now the outside sparkles like the inside!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Both the dress and the top are excellent choices and very flattering on you.

How lovely that your friend wanted to treat you and your Mum to something special.

I'm sure you'll get many compliments at the "Cruise Night" function at the nursing home.

Jo Ann has given you excellent style advice on ways to get more use out of both your new wardrobe items. :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> You have made excellent choices on both the dress and Blouse. Every girl needs a little black dress for those oh so special occasions. Put a shall on and you can wear it into cooler weather or a bolaro jacket with long sleeves in red or gold or a pattern. And the blouse can go with black or other color pants or skirt with a suit jacket. Simple is elegant!! Well done Lyn, Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn. The dress is not black it is Dark purple. The top is black. The weather will be nice in April won't be cold I bought myself some crystal drop earings to match the dress. i have a nice necklace i can wear as well. i am going to get a lot of wear out of the top when we go out for dinner etc. Thank you for being honest.



Wiki said:


> The dress is beautiful, black is a perfect colour for hiding all those things which to us stand out like an extra head, but to the rest of the world are not even visible. I love the other combo too - very flattering! You've made some excellent choices there Lyn. Now the outside sparkles like the inside!


Thank you Ann Marie. As i said the dress is Dark Purple not Black. The top is black. Everyone says i will stand out at the function. The dress has net over the sparkles they say it is the in thing to wear now. Thank you for your nice comment made me feel really good.



FaeryBee said:


> *Both the dress and the top are excellent choices and very flattering on you.
> 
> How lovely that your friend wanted to treat you and your Mum to something special.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get many compliments at the "Cruise Night" function at the nursing home.*


Thank you Deb. It is a really nice dress and is really nice on and feels nice when you wear it. I feel like a princess in the dress.. It doesnt make you hot. Ill have to get my friends to take some photo's on the night. Yes it was really nice of our friend to have bought the clothes for us. He is always doing nice things for us. He has been a friend of the family for years. And he promised my dad he would look after me and mum after my dad died... He takes us fishing once a week and comes over for dinner and coffee he plays music with me. Clem is very talented musician and plays music with me he will be there on the night to.. Indi doesn't like the sparkly things on the dress.....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks everyone do you think I need a necklace with my dress the shop owner said no. But I think it does need it.


----------



## Kate C

I think it needs a necklace, especially when worn off the shoulder, not a long necklace. Or even an old fashioned choker.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I think it needs a necklace, especially when worn off the shoulder, not a long necklace. Or even an old fashioned choker.


I have a crystal necklace or should I have something plain. For night wear maybe crystal I guess. Any ideas!!!!!


----------



## Sarka

Lynn you look great in the dress. Enjoy your evening out.


----------



## shanebudgie

Greetings sarka ,I forgot to welcome you to the forum.blessings.hope you enjoy our wonderful site and absolutely wonderful folks here.and I agree with everyone here a necklace would go great on you Lyn with that dress.


----------



## eduardo

*Very nice choices. I especially like the combination of the top and pants. Not sure why the shop person said no necklace. I think it would go well.*


----------



## Kate C

The crystal necklace should be fine. Or even pearls if you have them. I know they are old fashioned but I think they would suit the dress nicely.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> The crystal necklace should be fine. Or even pearls if you have them. I know they are old fashioned but I think they would suit the dress nicely.


Kate I have fresh water pearls will they do.



eduardo said:


> *Very nice choices. I especially like the combination of the top and pants. Not sure why the shop person said no necklace. I think it would go well.*


Thank you dee. I think the shop owner has strange ideas.



shanebudgie said:


> Greetings sarka ,I forgot to welcome you to the forum.blessings.hope you enjoy our wonderful site and absolutely wonderful folks here.and I agree with everyone here a necklace would go great on you Lyn with that dress.


Thank you Shane... Nice to meet you to. I made up my mind I'm wearing a necklace.



Sarka said:


> Lynn you look great in the dress. Enjoy your evening out.


Thank you Yes I will enjoy my evening.


----------



## Kate C

The fresh water pearls would be fine Lyn, especially if it is a short necklace and not a long drop. They are still pearls. It is just something to break up the gap between your head and the front of the dress.


----------



## Jo Ann

*What*

Sorry about the Dress, Lyn. Very Dark purple is my all time favorite color.
The color on my computer is black so it really must be a deep purple.
When I was in college, We did not have lots of money so I would spend hours in the local thrift store, matching skirt and blouse or slacks and jacket. It was actually a lot of fun and often I would find a pure silk blouse or good quality Wool piece and I would build a whole matching wardrobe. I love skirts and sweaters and well cut little black or deep purple dresses. I think this deep plunge, peak a boo, clothing of today is down right stupid. It is far from elegant and leaves no mystery which is what makes an out fit appealing on any woman.
The sexiest dress I ever had was turquoise silk with tiny cap sleeve and madarrine collar, It was slim and broke just below the knee, I Was young and skinny. My date gave me a filigree necklace he had purchased in Egypt. I still have the necklace some where as it was a reminder to me to remember that all that glitters is not the pure gold of the pure soul. Enjoy your lovely dress and bless your friend who sees the beauty shining forth through your soul. The sense of elegance and mystery is that special quality that shines from within any woman. You will be lovely in that special dress.

Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## StarlingWings

Jo Ann said:


> I think this deep plunge, peak a boo, clothing of today is down right stupid. It is far from elegant and leaves no mystery which is what makes an out fit appealing on any woman.


I agree! :clap: :clap:

JoAnn, I loved this post and think it's very sweet your date brought you back a necklace from Egypt! A very nice memory of old times, indeed.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thank you Everyone!!!! The pearls are i think short have to have a look. I like gold with it to. Nice Story JoAnn thanks for sharing with me..


----------



## RavensGryf

I agree with wearing a necklace with that beautiful dress. Maybe the lady at the store said no because (I have noticed in the past few years) if you look at celebrities at red carpet events and atire, the women are often sans necklace. Maybe the celebs figure it detracts from that low cut cleavage :laughing2:. I also love Kate's idea of a choker. I love those.


----------



## Kate C

Julie it is a shame they are not in fashion anymore like they were in the 70's. They look so elegant. Used to make my own. A lovely black velvet with a cameo brooch attached used to look really lovely.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Julie. I don't have a choker. I'll have to go looking in the store. I also have to buy some black high heal shoes..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Julie it is a shame they are not in fashion anymore like they were in the 70's. They look so elegant. Used to make my own. A lovely black velvet with a cameo brooch attached used to look really lovely.


I remember the cameo brooches. You never know I might find a chocker chain in there, There is this costume jewellery store up town that has everything it's new I'll have to have a look on Wednesday when I pick up my fishing rod...


----------



## RavensGryf

Kate C said:


> Julie it is a shame they are not in fashion anymore like they were in the 70's. They look so elegant. Used to make my own. A lovely black velvet with a cameo brooch attached used to look really lovely.


I used to make bead jewelry. Now I don't have time! Even though chokers are not "trendy" at this time, I still consider them fashionable in a retro kind of way. I like some of the 70's styles. Ironic since I was a kid then and I thought the styles were gross, I hated my clothes lol.

I have a choker that is broken now and have to fix, but it is a sheer black ribbon with a gothic style cross and some black danglies on it. It's dramatic for dress up or casual. I love it. Then another dark red lace one with a large black gothic heart pendant. But I rarely wear my jewelry anymore.. I'm usually in gym atire or cargos or jeans and flip flops .


----------



## Kate C

I am the same now Julie and rarely wear any jewelry except for a gold and diamond ring my father gave me when I was 18 and my gold sleeper earrings. I can only wear gold now as I have an allergy to anything with nickel in it. And as silver and surgical stainless steel contain nickel I can't wear them.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I think I may be wrong in the colour now mum thinks the dress is black not purple but I have a photo on my mobile phone and the dress is purple. I'll attach the photo tomorrow. The shop owner said to hang it on a hanger which I did. But tomorrow she told me to bring in the dress so she can put a plastic cover over it. I am going to ask her is the dress the right one I tried on first or is this another one she replaced. What colour do you this the dress is Kate. I hope it is purple I will be swapping it for the purple one if she swapped it on me...


----------



## justmoira

Lyn, you look lovely! The dress colour is very nice on you. I'm sure you'll turn a few heads at your party!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Moria.... Here is the dress when it was in the shop i was right it is purple not black. The net is navy blue and she said it looks black...


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh wow it looks so much lighter than the pic with you wearing it! Regardless of the color, I love the cut of it. I especially like the cap sleeves and the wide square neckline. Although I don't wear dresses unless I have to which is never nowdays lol.


----------

